# Hi, Im new



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi! my name is Raechel and I'm 19. My parents have had horses for about 5 years now, I just sold my 9 yr old MFT mare (the first horse I bought with my own money)  , and I'm about to buy a Friesian cross from my mom, I play with her alot and I really like her. She's 8 months old, but I'm still gonna miss Cassey  

Hope this isn't too long!!

P.S Thats a really cute pony!


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!

Welcome! I'm Tay. Its nice to meet you Raechel =D


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Welcome to the horse forum, Raechel!


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Raechel! :mrgreen:


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

welcome  

What pony?


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

Hiya Raechel, welcome.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi!
Thanks for the welcome!!!!

Barnrat- I'm sorry, I was talking about the Welsh cob pony in another topic. It belonged to a lady that was new to the board and she posted some pictures, for some reason I thought was replying to her message....oops....


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Howdy newcomer


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

WELCOME!!!


----------

